# Scam?



## iBats (Feb 18, 2010)

Has anyone ever used zwee.com?

im prolly gunna buy a camera from here, but it seems like its really inexpensive for the camera

eg.) nikon d90 for 455 (body only)

i've heard mixed reviews, some say their orders never came, some orders take a while to get there, while others get there in 2-3 days.

Just wondering if anyone has used it or what they've heard


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 18, 2010)

5/10, I'd run. Stick to reputable sites like Adorama and Photo4Less.

Zwee - zwee.com - Reviews, Ratings and Prices at ResellerRatings


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 18, 2010)

Zwee Fraud Watchers


----------



## Derrel (Feb 18, 2010)

iBats said:


> Has anyone ever used zwee.com?
> 
> im prolly gunna buy a camera from here, but it seems like its really inexpensive for the camera
> 
> ...



RUN AWAY!!!!!! Far,far,far,far away! $455 for a D90 body is below USA dealer's cost....the price is simply IMPOSSIBLE for them to fulfill. Unless of course you buy the "extras" that came in the box--like the neckstrap for $25. The battery for $31.50. A body cap for $19.99 The battery charger for $39.99. The cord for the battery charger for $14.95....see where this is going??? Oh, and a 3-year extended warranty for $149.99...next thing you know, you've got your      "    $455     "            Nikon D90.

It is a scam operation. Almost assuredly. Do not fall for this type of 'offer'.


----------



## iBats (Feb 18, 2010)

*cry*

i was so hopeful


----------



## fausto66 (Feb 18, 2010)

somethin similar happened to me last yr was lookin at d60 i forget which website but it was like 300 dollars and when i talked to the saleman he siad u need a battery and there 250 dollars and i was like wtf no thx


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 18, 2010)

if it seems too good to be true............ unfortunately that's what people do. Anytime I hear mixed reviews, especially when there's people who never got the product... run!

Ebay also isn't a bad site to look for photo stuff, just make sure the seller seems reliable.. I found my DSLR on there, just got it today actually.


----------



## WilliamH (Feb 18, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> 5/10, I'd run. Stick to reputable sites like Adorama and Photo4Less.



+1 on this.


----------



## Dao (Feb 19, 2010)

This is the domain zwee.com contact information

  Zwee LTD
  Sarah Brannigan
sales@zwee.com
  127 Santa Cruz Ave
  San Diego, CA 92107 US
  Phone: +619.541926


The address is a residential address (according to maps.google.com) and the phone number ...     haha  you tell me if it is a real number or not.


----------



## dhilberg (Feb 19, 2010)

Some reputable photo-related retailers that I've ordered from, all highly recommended:

Adorama.com
BHphotovideo.com
Amazon.com
cameta.com

Last time I ordered from Cameta they sat on my order for five days before sending it. It took 14 full days from the time I placed my order to the time the UPS man delivered it. Slightly annoying, but the shipping was free. So I wouldn't say they are "highly" recommended, but recommended  nonetheless (it's not the only time I've ordered from them).

That's why I don't usually do the free shipping. The retailers seem to go out of their way to make the free shipping painfully slow. Same thing with Amazon's super saver shipping (or what ever it's called).

Stick to the reputable ones. They are usually very close in price.


----------

